# Where are all the Christians?



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Has anybody else ever wondered this? There are thousands of members on 2cool and surely at least half of them profess to be Christian (at least). I'm just wondering why only about 20 people post in FFTS. Not trying to start a debate/argument here. I'm just wondering if I'm the only one who has wondered about this...lol.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

At least an Amen or Praise God.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Amen. I enjoy seeing your post. No need to stop, they are uplifting and encouraging.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

F and C, I ask people all of the time, "Where have you been". I wonder as well.


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Saltwater Boy(1) said:


> Amen. I enjoy seeing your post. No need to stop, they are uplifting and encouraging.


x2 your post always gets me thinking


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Glory to God Saltwater Boy & troutredfish. 

Seeker, I'm glad I'm not the only one. Praise the Lord!


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

F&C, I stop by everyday to see a message from you and Melvin, I love reading the responses from Seeker, Jiggin Junkie, bubbas Kenner, hurricane 77551, brother Dave, jfolm, and reel time.

19Again I say unto you, That if two of you shall agree on earth as touching any thing that they shall ask, it shall be done for them of my Father which is in heaven. 20For where two or three are gathered together in my name, there am I in the midst of them.


Know that your posts have a positive effect on me. Your words give me strength.

-matt


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I wonder if our assumption of how many are truly Christians is off? Look at our churches! The church hasn't changed the world, the world has worked it's way in and changed the church. 

Jesus spoke about the wheat & Tare. One application is of the church and how sometimes we can't distinguish between the real Christians and the ones who are not saved but have the appearance of salvation. 

All I can do is stay focused on Jesus and follow Him.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Whodathunkit said:


> F&C, I stop by everyday to see a message from you and Melvin, I love reading the responses from Seeker, Jiggin Junkie, bubbas Kenner, hurricane 77551, brother Dave, jfolm, and reel time.
> 
> 19Again I say unto you, That if two of you shall agree on earth as touching any thing that they shall ask, it shall be done for them of my Father which is in heaven. 20For where two or three are gathered together in my name, there am I in the midst of them.
> 
> ...


Thank you for noticing my faith in Christ. Must spread some green or you would have received some.

Chip, amen brother. Keep feeding your faith.


----------



## brotherDave (Dec 17, 2004)

AMEN.

You will know them by the fruit they produce in their lives.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

JFolm said:


> Must spread some green or you would have received some.


I took care of it for you. God bless.


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

Fish&Chips said:


> Has anybody else ever wondered this? There are thousands of members on 2cool and surely at least half of them profess to be Christian (at least). I'm just wondering why only about 20 people post in FFTS. Not trying to start a debate/argument here. I'm just wondering if I'm the only one who has wondered about this...lol.


Believing in Jesus and professing Jesus is different than actually trusting, clinging to and relying upon Him. The Bible says even the demons in hell believe and they shutter. The Church by in large has become lukewarm at best and the Lord will deal out retribution to wake them up.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

You know how some medicine that we use needs to be shaken before we can use it? Well that's what God has to do with some of us - He first has to shake us before he can use us.


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

Fish&Chips said:


> You know how some medicine that we use needs to be shaken before we can use it? Well that's what God has to do with some of us - He first has to shake us before he can use us.


Remember also there are some tares mixed in with the wheat. Matthew 7, not all who say to me Lord, Lord will enter the Kingdom of Heaven. But he who does the will of my Father who is in Heaven... On that day I will say to them depart from me ye workers of iniquity *I never knew you. *That should be a very somber message to all of us, so we can make our calling and election sure.


----------



## Hurricane77551 (Jan 3, 2007)

Amen!!!
great post...


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes Jiggin Junkie that is true bro. And like brotherDave said above, we will know them by their fruits. They might look like a Christian and talk like a Christian, but what are they producing? *God judges the heart.* Every tree that does not produce good fruit will be chopped down and thrown into the fire. That is very sombering indeed.


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

I do know it is time for those who are called by the name of the Lord to stand up and be counted. God is looking for a modern day Nehemiah to rebuild the broken down wall and a modern day Joshua to reclaim what has been destroyed. To acknowledge that there are giants in the land but we will overcome because the God of yesterday, today and forever is on our side. Jesus is the captain of the Army, the Lord of Hosts is with us. The God of Jacob is our refuge.

A mighty fortress is our God, a bulwark never failing;
Our helper He, amid the flood of mortal ills prevailing:
For still our ancient foe doth seek to work us woe;
His craft and power are great, and, armed with cruel hate,
On earth is not his equal.
Did we in our own strength confide, our striving would be losing;
Were not the right Man on our side, the Man of God's own choosing:
Dost ask who that may be? Christ Jesus, it is He;
Lord Sabaoth, His Name, from age to age the same,
And He must win the battle.
And though this world, with devils filled, should threaten to undo us,
We will not fear, for God hath willed His truth to triumph through us:
The Prince of Darkness grim, we tremble not for him;
His rage we can endure, for lo, his doom is sure,
One little word shall fell him.
That word above all earthly powers, no thanks to them, abideth;
The Spirit and the gifts are ours through Him Who with us sideth:
Let goods and kindred go, this mortal life also;
The body they may kill: God's truth abideth still,
His kingdom is forever.

http://www.cyberhymnal.org/htm/m/i/mightyfo.htm


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Fish&Chips said:


> Has anybody else ever wondered this? There are thousands of members on 2cool and surely at least half of them profess to be Christian (at least). I'm just wondering why only about 20 people post in FFTS. Not trying to start a debate/argument here. I'm just wondering if I'm the only one who has wondered about this...lol.


They are all in the jungle demanding more war and lower taxes:biggrin:


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

dan_wrider said:


> They are all in the jungle demanding more war and lower taxes:biggrin:


LOL. I took a trip to the jungle a few days ago. Didn't get the red carpet, but was welcomed by some...lol.


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

Fish&Chips said:


> LOL. I took a trip to the jungle a few days ago. Didn't get the red carpet, but was welcomed by some...lol.


This place is mild compared to the heathens over at Florida Sportsman. That is their confession not mine.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Who cares what people say if they find out you're a Christian. They're gonna talk about you either way...lol. You're probably right Jiggin Junkie, people need to rise up and be counted for God no matter what. Christianity is not a part time deal. It is all or nothing. God is looking for men who will make stands, especially in the face of opposition.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

One thing that just came to my mind is that in a lot of churches, you will see that the woman is the one who has to drag the family to church. She is the one taking the lead in the family's spiritual health, when God has called the man to do it. God calls the man to be the head (spiritual leader) in the home. Men of God need to rise up. What direction are you leading your family, mand of God? Whichever way you're going, they are following you.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

I better tone it down a little. Don't want to rock the boat too much. We might have some Christians overboard. (I'm joking folks, just joking).


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Fish&Chips said:


> I better tone it down a little. Don't want to rock the boat too much. We might have some Christians overboard. (I'm joking folks, just joking).


Well, atleast you're in the right forum this time.:doowapsta


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

Fish&Chips said:


> Who cares what people say if they find out you're a Christian. They're gonna talk about you either way...lol. You're probably right Jiggin Junkie, people need to rise up and be counted for God no matter what. Christianity is not a part time deal. It is all or nothing. God is looking for men who will make stands, especially in the face of opposition.


We are called to be salt and light in this evil, adulterous and perverse generation. You cannot be salt, a perserver and light an illuminator without standing up and showing forth the praises of Him who has called us out of darkness into His marvelous light.


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

Fish&Chips said:


> I better tone it down a little. Don't want to rock the boat too much. We might have some Christians overboard. (I'm joking folks, just joking).


Rock it brother. Woe to those who are at ease in Zion!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*Luke 6:26*
Woe to you when all men speak well of you,
For so did their fathers to the false prophets.


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

Jesus definitely lambasted the religious people of His day for sure, check out all the woes in His Word.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Keep bringing it Fish&Chips...somebody has to "rock the boat" or knock over the tables of the money changers.

Today's culture doesn't like Christians much Monday through Saturday...but Christians are allowed to show their faith on Sunday.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

This thread has really got me thinking & praying. It is really heartbreaking to see what is going on in the church world. First I look in the mirror and I see a man who is to share the blame. Am I doing enough for the Lord? No. Why? I could come up with so many excuses but honestly there is not one good one. I have failed my Lord & Savior and yet he is still faithful. God please give us courage to be "Men of God." 

I have seen men play games with God. And I have seen how God exposes their deeds and it is not something that I would wish on anybody. I have seen how many good Christian people have been damaged by so called pastors. And these people move on, but with uncertainty towards those in leadership. And now the majority of the church world is being deceived. I encourage you, if you consider yourself a Christian, please read your bible & pray. Read your bible & pray. It is not enough to just do that on Sundays. We need God everyday.


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

We are all guilty of putting people up on a pedestal, when in fact we should do like Paul said in Corinthians 11:1. That is to follow me as I imitate Christ. We also are called to be good Bereans in Acts 17.I too know many people who had their eyes fixed on man instead of the true light.
*Acts 17:10-11*

New King James Version (NKJV)

*Ministering at Berea*

10 Then the brethren immediately sent Paul and Silas away by night to Berea. When they arrived, they went into the synagogue of the Jews. 11 These were more fair-minded than those in Thessalonica, in that they received the word with all readiness, and searched the Scriptures daily _to find out_ whether these things were so.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Here is my take:
Where are all of the Christians on this board?

I believe that many on 2Cool are Christians but have never let Christ control their thoughts and actions. They have not grown in their faith and therefore do not produce fruit. I think that many of our churches are not doing their job to grow believers. We must stay in the Word, study, worship, and pray. Churches have been concentrating on "numbers". If they would just grow their "Christians", the numbers would follow because each person would be an ambassador for Christ.
Others believe they are Christians but are just going through the motions and saying the right things because that is what they learned at church. This is sometimes known as head knowledge but not heart knowledge. Genuine faith will always result in good works. While we are saved by grace through faith alone, that salvation will result in works and fruit. Being a Christian means being a follower of Christ. We are still human though and we all fall short because we are all sinners. So, I believe that while a Christian can be, for a time, carnal (fleshy, with Christ not being the center of their life) a true Christian will not remain carnal for a lifetime with no evidence of being born again or a new creation.
Fish&Chips, thank you for giving new life to FFTS.


​


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

‘These people honor me with their lips,
but their hearts are far from me. 
They worship me in vain;
their teachings are but rules taught by men.’


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

atcfisherman said:


> I wonder if our assumption of how many are truly Christians is off? Look at our churches! The church hasn't changed the world, the world has worked it's way in and changed the church.
> 
> Jesus spoke about the wheat & Tare. One application is of the church and how sometimes we can't distinguish between the real Christians and the ones who are not saved but have the appearance of salvation.
> 
> All I can do is stay focused on Jesus and follow Him.


atcfisherman you are so right on with this. The church is looking so much like the world nowadays. Like Keith Green once said....all you have to do is put a fish or a dove on it and you Christianize it. The church is trying to appeal to everybody by altering the message. The thing is that the gospel should not change. It is the world that needs to be changed by renewing of their minds. Now we have many people going to church and thinking that they are Christians because they attend service. The question is "Have you been converted?" Has there been a radical change in your life? Is Jesus your Lord & Savior? Have you been born again?


----------



## Hurricane77551 (Jan 3, 2007)

The question is "Have you been converted?" Has there been a radical change in your life? Is Jesus your Lord & Savior? Have you been born again? 

Yes! Yes! Yes! and Yes!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Amen to that brother Hurricane! Amen, Amen, Amen & Amen. We are part of the same family, God's family. Praise the Lord! You are my brother.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I just started attending a small group with a couple of other guys. We have started "The Christian Atheist" series. It looks it will be good. Craig's style takes some getting used to. he's very in your face, hit you hard and then backs off and says lets talk about it.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Stuart thanks for posting. For me personally, I would be wary of any new formula/program that comes up. There are always people coming up with a new way to present the gospel and most of the time there are dvd's/books that need to be purchased. I believe the gospel should be free and we need to get back to just preaching it. We don't need a new strategy or to somehow try to deceive the people into coming to Jesus. We need to preach the gospel and the whole gospel no matter what. I really hope that you & your friends are blessed and learn from that small group. I hope it draws you closer to Jesus. God bless.


----------



## brotherDave (Dec 17, 2004)

Heck, there are members of every denomination that have not totally surrendered their lives to the Lord. They can be called carnal christians and being carnal most are living with the same sins as the world. Could be the reason the divorce rate in the churches mirrors the non-churched. I'm not trying to bash churches but I know good and well that if we don't die to self every single day and yeild to Jesus Christ and let Him lead and direct our paths we will allow sin to creep in ever so slow, before long it manifest into bad fruit. I grew up in church and have been around church folks my whole life. With that being said, when I fully surrendered to the Lord I found fullness of Joy and peace that passes all understanding! One of the lies of the enemy is that it is a dull and boring life to live for God. When the opposite is true. God bless.

David


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

brotherDave said:


> I know good and well that if we don't die to self every single day and yeild to Jesus Christ and let Him lead and direct our paths we will allow sin to creep in ever so slow, before long it manifest into bad fruit.


^^^This^^^
It is a battle (the flesh against the spirit and the spirit against the flesh). Many would rather just take the easy way and give in to the flesh. If you are going to follow Jesus it is going to cost you but it is well worth it.

Think of it this way - Let's just say the spirit and the flesh are two dogs that you own. And let's say that you had those two dogs fight. Which one would win? _Answer: "the one that you feed the most"_


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Fish&Chips said:


> Stuart thanks for posting. For me personally, I would be wary of any new formula/program that comes up. There are always people coming up with a new way to present the gospel and most of the time there are dvd's/books that need to be purchased. I believe the gospel should be free and we need to get back to just preaching it. We don't need a new strategy or to somehow try to deceive the people into coming to Jesus. We need to preach the gospel and the whole gospel no matter what. I really hope that you & your friends are blessed and learn from that small group. I hope it draws you closer to Jesus. God bless.


No different than going to church and listening to a pastor deliver a message. A pastor is not going to read out of the Bible verbatim, anyone can do that. He's going to give examples, insight, but I know what your saying. I utilize different resources, but test them back against the ONE resource. 

Speaking of the Bible, our pastor was saying just yesterday that he has read the Bible dozens of times and he has read the same version, same printing for the last twenty plus years. He was reading a passage the other day and said a particular word just stuck out at him as odd. He was just sure that they had changed the wording in his brand new copy. He went back through all his old copies and nope, same word in all of them.  Don't know what point I'm trying to make with that other than at different stages in our walk, God lays different things on our hearts.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

F&C Just like in the World today It's seems most Christians do not desire or maybe afraid to show the Boldness we should as Christians. I remember when there was no Food for the soul here. This type post would end up in TTMB. There would be remarks and comments about the post and at times complaints about how folks hated to sift through this type post to get to the good ones. Someone had the idea of having a religious board that way we could keep all the devotionals in one place. I was a little more active back then, I really didn't like the fact of it being divided out but heck I just went along. Isn't this what the world is doing? God's name is taken out of most every public venue. Christians in the US are basically being told you are free to have your religion thing as long as you keep it behind the walls of your church where no one else has to deal with it. Folks will go to church to worship but the inner fear to live openly a as Christian weighs on their mind. Why be open and get ridiculed or worse yet have to validate my God to someone. "I just couldn't stand that besides I Just don't know what to say to anyone about Jesus". We are told in Ephesians 6:19 *And for me, that utterance may be given unto me, that I may open my mouth boldly, to make known the mystery of the gospel,*
Till we can all can open our mouths boldly as Christians our Country is destined to her downward spiral.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Stuart said:


> No different than going to church and listening to a pastor deliver a message. A pastor is not going to read out of the Bible verbatim, anyone can do that. He's going to give examples, insight, but I know what your saying. I utilize different resources, but test them back against the ONE resource.
> 
> *Speaking of the Bible, our pastor was saying just yesterday that he has read the Bible dozens of times and he has read the same version, same printing for the last twenty plus years. He was reading a passage the other day and said a particular word just stuck out at him as odd. He was just sure that they had changed the wording in his brand new copy. He went back through all his old copies and nope, same word in all of them.  Don't know what point I'm trying to make with that other than at different stages in our walk, God lays different things on our hearts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Livininlogs said:


> F&C Just like in the World today It's seems most Christians do not desire or maybe afraid to show the Boldness we should as Christians. I remember when there was no Food for the soul here. This type post would end up in TTMB. There would be remarks and comments about the post and at times complaints about how folks hated to sift through this type post to get to the good ones. Someone had the idea of having a religious board that way we could keep all the devotionals in one place. I was a little more active back then, I really didn't like the fact of it being divided out but heck I just went along. Isn't this what the world is doing? God's name is taken out of most every public venue. Christians in the US are basically being told you are free to have your religion thing as long as you keep it behind the walls of your church where no one else has to deal with it. Folks will go to church to worship but the inner fear to live openly a as Christian weighs on their mind. Why be open and get ridiculed or worse yet have to validate my God to someone. "I just couldn't stand that besides I Just don't know what to say to anyone about Jesus". We are told in Ephesians 6:19 *And for me, that utterance may be given unto me, that I may open my mouth boldly, to make known the mystery of the gospel,*
> Till we can all can open our mouths boldly as Christians our Country is destined to her downward spiral.


Strong words Livininlogs but alot of truth in it. I've posted in TTMB before and have had the post moved to FFTS because a lot of people were complaining and some were Christians. Yet I see many posts that pertain to gardening or other topics which could have been posted in their respective section and yet nobody complains. So then I go to the jungle to post and yes I get a few critics but that is expected down there. Kind of reminds me of when Jesus was about to be born and there was no room at the Inn. Thanks for your post and for speaking the truth. God bless.


----------

